# Floyd, GA: Golden/Basset Mix - Gorgeous!



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yet another at Floyd who will be PTS at 7:30 AM on Wednesday, March 31. He must be out of the shelter by 6:00 PM Tuesday.

10d-0714 Basset Hound, Labrador Retriever [Mix]  
*Medium







Adult







Male







Dog *

*http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16053181*

*This gorgeous little guy is available on Monday.*


*







*


*







*


*







*

YES 
YOU CAN RESCUE FROM FLOYD! 
IF YOU ARE NOT ON THE LIST OF APPROVED RESCUES! 

BUT YOU CANNOT PULL FROM THE SHELTER WITHOUT HELP FROM A RESCUE ON THE APPROVED LIST! 

FOR A REFERRAL TO A RESCUE ON THE APPROVED LIST, PLEASE CONTACT THE VOLUNTEER RESCUE COORDINATOR AT THE SHELTER 
BY CALLING 706-236-4545 OR EMAILING [email protected] (@gmail.com) 
OR MARGARET AT [email protected] (@yahoo.com) 

Please speak to the volunteer rescue coordinator at the shelter and ask for a referral to Connie! 
or email Margaret at [email protected] (@yahoo.com) 
Please be prepared to share at least three rescue references! 
You will need to be able to call in a credit card to a local vet or boarding clinic to pay for the care of the animals until transport! 
OUT OF STATE TRANSPORT MUST BE ARRANGED BY THE RECEIVING RESCUE! 

[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]contact information for the shelter:[/FONT]
*
FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL*

[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]Telephone number: [/FONT]*706-236-4545*
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]Fax number: 706-233-0032[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]EMAIL: Jason Broome, Director, at [email protected] (@floydcountyga.org)[/FONT]
NEW VOLUNTEER RESCUE/ADOPTION OFFICE: PLEASE CALL 706-236-4545 AND ASK FOR THE VOLUNTEER RESCUE/ADOPTION COORDINATOR! FROM 10:00 TO 5:00 OR EMAIL: 
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]Volunteer Rescue/Adoption office at [email protected] (@gmail.com)[/FONT]
THE OFFICE IS OPENED FROM 10:00AM TO 6:00PM BUT THE TELEPHONE IS NOT ANSWERED AFTER 5:00PM. 
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]Hours:[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]M, T 10am - 6pm[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]Wednesdays NEVER OPEN [/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]Th, Fri 10am - 6pm[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]Sat + Sun 1pm - 5pm[/FONT]

 PETFINDER WEBSITE WITH LINK TO OFFICIAL FCAC WEBSITE:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA305.html
PLEASE NOTE: YOU MUST BE ON FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL'S LIST OF APPROVED RESCUES IN ORDER TO PULL FROM THE SHELTER! 
INFORMATION ON HOW TO GET APPROVED TO RESCUE FROM FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL IS AT THE BOTTOM OF THIS POST!
OUT OF STATE RESCUES ARE VERY WELCOME TO APPLY FOR APPROVAL TO RESCUE FROM FLOYD!!!!
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]THERE ARE SEVERAL RESCUES ON THE APPROVED LIST WHO WILL HELP YOU BY PULLING ANIMALS FROM THE SHELTER ON YOUR BEHALF.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ANY OF THE RESCUES ON THE LIST AND NEED HELP,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]PLEASE EMAIL MARGARET at [/FONT][email protected] (@yahoo.com) and I will put you in touch with an approved rescue that will help you. 
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]THERE IS LIMITED LOCAL VOLUNTEER ASSISTANCE FOR PICKING UP DOGS FROM THE SHELTER AND DRIVING THEM TO LOCAL VET CLINICS FOR BOARDING AND CARE![/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]BUT PLEASE NOTE: NO ANIMAL WILL BE PULLED FROM THE SHELTER FOR YOU UNTIL YOU CALL IN A CREDIT CARD TO THE VET CLINIC TO COVER THE COSTS OF THAT ANIMAL'S CARE![/FONT] 
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]If you need local volunteer assistance and do not have a local contact, you may email Margaret at [/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet][email protected] (@yahoo.com) and I will forward your request to a local volunteer.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Trebuchet Ms, Trebushet]TRANSPORT MUST BE ARRANGED BY THE RECEIVING RESCUE![/FONT]​ 
IF YOU WISH TO SPONSOR AN ANIMAL FOR RESCUE, PLEASE EMAIL Margaret at [email protected] (@yahoo.com). I WILL ADD YOUR SPONSORSHIP OFFER TO THE POST! THERE ARE NO PULL FEES FOR RESCUES AT FLOYD COUNTY AC, SO SPONSORSHIP FUNDS WILL GO DIRECTLY TO THE RECEIVING RESCUE!

I have contacted AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad. Sorry for the multiple Floyd threads - I tried to do one, but it just got too long.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This beautiful boy is no longer in the "urgent" post for Floyd, so I believe that he is also safe.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope so!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

He is beautiful! He looks like a really nice pup too, but a little shy of the camera. What a sweet boy!


----------

